# Epsom Salts



## stevetberry (May 25, 2013)

Does anyone use Epsom Salts in their Hydro grows and if so how much?  Are there any disadvantages to using it?


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 25, 2013)

I don't use it and don't know anyone who does. Epsom salt is Magnesium sulfate I believe. I wouldn't use it in a hydro tank as I believe it is a fairly heavy element that isn't chelated. That means that it will most likely settle out of the solution unless the solution is constantly being highly aggitated. If you are in some kind of soil-type of medium that is connected to a hydro setup (like I have with coco coir) then you could mix it in with the medium so that it is trapped so that it can't precipitate out as quickly, but it almost isn't worth it unless you are running a TLO hydro setup.

Most hydro runners just buy the premade cal/mag solutions to add to rez water as it doesn't have to be chelated and is in a small enough molecule that it will stay in solution when mixed into the hydro system. Also with the cal/mag solution you get the extra calcium which isn't present in the Epsom salt. If you are in desperate need of it for a deficiency at the moment then I would use it but I wouldn't make it a normal part of the regamin unless again you are TLO as it won't be as efficient to use and could lead to problems of it locking out other elements or creating a toxicity issue over time.

If you are trying to fix a deficiency and your sure its a Mg def then I would make a light solution of just water and Epsom salt and get the water temp to about 75f then use an atomizer to spray it on the undersides of the leaves. Unfortunately, I don't know the exact amounts to tell you for doing that. I hope this helps


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 26, 2013)

Epson salts provides magnesium, but like Hushpuppy, I would not use it in a hydro system.  If you are needing mag buy some formulated for hydroponics.  I use Botanicare's Cal-Mag.  I find that I need to use it all during flowering.


----------



## stevetberry (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for the responses.  I have been using GH's CaliMagic for a little over a year now but every grow I always have a few plants that look like they are magnesium def.  Yields are good but upper third of plant looks burned up but the buds are good.

I may just be over fertilizing a little or I might be keeping my lights a little to close.  This grow I am going to try to keep the lights just a few more inches away and if this does not work I might switch brands.

NCH said he had the same problem and switched brands to solve the problem but he also uses CO2 and I am not even sure if he is Hydro.


----------



## zem (Jun 29, 2013)

magnesium sulfate is 100% soluble in water and can be used in hydro to provide magnesium. I used to buy pharmaceutical grade before, only to find out that it is available in stores cheaper agricultural grade


----------



## akhockey (Jul 9, 2013)

I run GH nutes using just Lucas Formula (Micro and Bloom) and never have any deficiencies. I dont use any additives or enhancers, just the 2 GH nutes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 10, 2013)

I am not an additive person either ak.  I run the Lucas formula with some Cal-Mag and that is it.


----------

